# Loft Width



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

I am busy designing a new loft, and just wanted to find out if 4' wide is to narrow.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I was going to build mine @4 feet and it was to narrow for me. Just to be able to walk around it was too uncomfortable. with the feeders , the water and the grit there was no room for mych. so I went 6feet with and 8 feet deep. it worked out perfect. 

Now the question would be how many birds you plan on housing there?

I have 26 YB and it seems perfect as long as there is enough room and perches for them to roost atnight. 

the other side houses 16 cocks and its the same size.

My hen loft is 8 X 8 and i have 5 hens there only.and a few ASRs.

my breeding pens are 

3 feet by 3 feet by 3 feet (4 of these)

2 feet by 3 feet by 2 feet (3 of these)

only 7 pairs breed at any given time.

i hope it helps


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

rgdubois said:


> I am busy designing a new loft, and just wanted to find out if 4' wide is to narrow.


My loft us 4'x6'x6'. I only hold 8 homers currently with 3 nests. They are fine in there but like teocallipittz said, it depends on how many pigeons you have or want.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

My sections are all 4 x 8 and it's fine but of course bigger would be better. It depends on how big a guy you are as well, I'm 6'1" 190 lbs and I fit good.


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 

I am looking at just racing for fun and not wanting to be a mob flier. Due to a small yard I was looking at a 4' x 8' racing loft which I will be able to house about 20 racers, at a push 24, with a aviary similar to the Rose red Loft. 

My other question is, how big a loft would I need to house about 5 breeding pairs, do I make 1 the same size, or can I get away with something slightly smaller 

Zippy I am about the same size, so should be fine for me.


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

My Loft Ideas 

Standard 4' x 8' Loft, 1 section


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Looked if possible to split 4' x 8' loft into 2 sections, racing and breeding


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

4' x 12' 2 Sections 1 Racing 1 Breeding


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

Another 4' x 12' but slightly bigger Breeding section


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

This is something I really like, but not sure if will work. It is a raised loft, but you can't walk into it. The birds are accessed by doors in the front. The Loft has a wire floor or a friend suggested, why not have trays that can be pulled out for easy cleaning. 

This 1 is just over 3' x 10'. Split into 2 sections 1 for Hens 1 for cocks. Would something like this work for racing pigeons


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

This is an idea that a work friend came up with. The same principal as the raised loft above, but smaller sections are made that can be joined together to make bigger sections if need be. Each section is 4' x 4' with wire or tray floor with birds accessed from doors in front.


----------



## rgdubois (Jul 13, 2010)

I first options would be the last 2 lofts, but not sure if that idea would work


----------

